# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  το ναυάγιο του Α/Π ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ

## sidnik77

Το ναυάγιο Α/Π ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ προκλήθηκε λόγω κακοκαιρίας στην Επανωμή   Χαλκιδικής το 1936. Ναυπηγήθηκε ως OLGA στη Γένοβα το 1895 και σύντομα   πουλήθηκε στη Cie. Maritime Marmara. Το 1902 το αγόρασε ο Μιχάλης Ν.   Βερνίκος, ενώ με την έναρξη του Α’ Παγκοσμίου πουλήθηκε παίρνοντας το   όνομα FRANCE. Το 1923 αγοράστηκε εκ νέου από τον Μιχάλη Ν. Βερνίκος και   μετονομάστηκε σε ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ. Το τελικό του όνομα το πήρε το 1924 όντας   ιδιοκτησία του πλοιάρχου Γεράσιμου Φωκά. 


Περισσότερα εδώ
http://www.wreckhistory.com/panagis/

----------

